# Question about suspension



## dave1 (Feb 22, 2015)

I recently purchased a 06 GTO. If I take my car to a good reputable alignment place would they be able to take care of an alignment and any suspension issues on my car? I live in a small town and finding one that specializes in our cars, I would have to drive a good distance. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## teds06goat (Jan 23, 2014)

I've been taking my car to Firestone Every 2 to 3 months. They offer a lifetime alignment service around $170. It pays for it self after the second one.


----------



## dave1 (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks, I do have a Firestone place pretty close


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you want to have someone that knows the car and cares about work on it I'm afraid that the best option is to do it yourself. Everything you want to know and they don't know can be found on the boards.


----------

